# strafbewährte unterlassungserklärung



## Anonymous (30 März 2003)

hallo,
eigentlich nicht ganz das richtige forum, aber vielleicht kann mir trotzdem weiterhelfen.
anscheinend existieren rechtsanwälte, die newsletters erhalten und dann ohne abmahnungen strafbewährte unterlassungserklärungen rausschicken und dafür noch geld verlangen und dass obwohl sie in eigener sache tätig wurden.

ich sammle solche fälle, da eine freundin beinahe dick reingefallen wäre und nun meint, dagegen müsse etwas getan werden.

bitte hier im forum melden.
danke im voraus!!


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2003)

Frag doch mal dort nach:
http://www.abmahnwelle.de/verein/

Die haben da eher den Überblich, da diese fast nur im Bereich Abmahnungen arbeiten.


----------

